# Cats in space!!



## chris gooding (Nov 13, 2014)

Lying in bed with my tablet this morning, reading about the spacecraft Rosetta and the landing on Comet P67, I came across a link on the BBC news website to the 'music' being emitted from the comet on Soundcloud.
I followed the link for a listen and when it started playing (a series of clicks and whistles) our 2 cats, who had been happily curled up asleep on the bed, sat up bolt upright, staring at my tablet with necks craned towards it, eyes wide open and ears pricked skywards.I quickly turned it off because it was obviously really disturbing them.
Now my cats are very used to us playing all kinds of weird and wonderful music around our house and have never blinked an eyelid at anything that they have ever heard on our sound system, the radio or the telly.
This reaction from them got me thinking. Those sounds registered something in those cats. They had to react to them. 
Bit by bit, things began to fall in to place in a very intriguing way.
Try this - The ancient Egyptians worshipped cats; they appear in many carvings, statues and hieroglyphs; the mystery hieroglyphs was finally unravelled by the discovery of the Rosetta stone; the spacecraft is called Rosetta, the lander is called Philae (after an island in the Nile.)
Could these sounds coming from the comet be the spoken form of those hieroglyphs?
Is it only cats who can really understand this language because they are really aliens from outer space who came down to earth and showed the ancient Egyptians how to live?
So, are there cats on that comet and if so, what are the saying to my cats?
Probably - "I wish I was where you are 'cos it's ruddy cold up here!"

By the way - Do any of you guys take your cats away in your vans much? The French seem to do it a lot.
(Thought I'd better put something in about wilding, or you would have thought that I was nuts!)


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 13, 2014)

Can you post the link to the 'music'? I'll try it on my cat & dog.
There are a few travelling cats (real fluffy ones) on the forum.


----------



## n brown (Nov 13, 2014)

is it this ? https://soundcloud.com/esaops/a-singing-comet


----------



## JoMutch (Nov 13, 2014)

BBC News - #BBCtrending: Rosetta comet sings loud and clear

Seriously weird


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 13, 2014)

That's the one - any reaction from your furry household members?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 13, 2014)

Dogs not impressed, not much reaction.

I'll have to wait for the cat to appear out of whichever barn he's kipping in.

Me, I was waiting for Hawkwind to start playing Silver Machine.:rolleyes2:


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 13, 2014)

Cool !!


----------



## invalid (Nov 13, 2014)

I recon a psychiatrist could make a dam good living from some of the members on this site. :lol-061:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> ......................Me, I was waiting for Hawkwind to start playing Silver Machine.:rolleyes2:



I was expecting this;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB3fncWyVN4


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 13, 2014)

n brown said:


> is it this ? https://soundcloud.com/esaops/a-singing-comet



Sounds like you have left something in your trousers pockets again before you put them in the washing machine?


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 13, 2014)

View attachment 26076I just played it to my dog and he took no interest in it at all, I went outside where my Wife was doing a bit of gardening and played it to her, she didn't say much but 5mins later she brought a dead mouse in and laid it at my feet, I thought 'that is weird' 'she usually brings me a disembowelled duck'View attachment 26075


----------



## izwozral (Nov 13, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Sounds like you have left soothing in your trousers pockets again before you put them in the washing machine?



oo-er I have never ever put something soothing in my trouser pocket. I did cut out the lining of a trouser pocket once but that is an entirely different story between me & ...........?!!!:shag:


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 13, 2014)

Any responses from your cats yet? I need to know so that I can report our findings to the ESA, NASA and the RSPCA.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 13, 2014)

chris gooding said:


> Any responses from your cats yet? I need to know so that I can report our findings to the ESA, NASA and the RSPCA.



It stopped Bentley washing his bits for all of 3 seconds & then he went back to what he was doing.
I'm not going to test it on the cattery guests in case it sparks a mass breakout attempt.


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 13, 2014)

Very wise - goodness knows what would happen if they all got the same idea at the same time. 
- You've probably saved the planet!


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 13, 2014)

There is nothing worse than a pu**y getting excited to music




why doesn't it let me write 'puppy' in that sentence?, it doesn't look right now


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 15, 2014)

Both cats now in sleep mode...zzzzzzz..


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 15, 2014)

chris gooding said:


> Both cats now in sleep mode...zzzzzzz..



Hypnotised. Keep the bedroom door shut. You never know when they may strike & carry out their orders.:scared:


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 15, 2014)

Blimey - I hadn't thought of that!! Thanks....


----------



## Debs (Nov 15, 2014)

My cat regularly wakes me up about 5ish, with a variety of tricks, like slapping my face with a paw, and when I ignore that, she walks up the pillow and jumps on my head.....cats in space is beginning to sound promising :sleep-040::idea:


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG - It's only just come to me - they took over years ago and have been controlling us ever since. I can't believe we let it happen, but look at the evidence :-
They wake us up to feed them - By the time we go to work, they're kipping again in the early morning sunlight on the cushion that they've convinced us we should put there for them - They kip all day - We get back and they lovingly greet us somewhere in the vicinity of their food bowls - they get shrimp casserole with green beans and gravy - time for a stretch of the legs and another kip - often on our lap, sucking the heat out of us - then out for a stretch of the legs through a hole that they've convinced us we should put a perfectly good door - back in whenever they feel like (no questions asked please) - and then it all starts again the next day.
Trouble is - it's too late to do anything about it because they played the cleverest trick in the book - they made us fall in love with them.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 17, 2014)

Have you seen Simon's Cat?
This the first one, so true to life.
[video=youtube_share;w0ffwDYo00Q]http://youtu.be/w0ffwDYo00Q[/video]


----------



## chris gooding (Nov 17, 2014)

So true!!


----------

